# Are you going to the Snowbird Nationals in Orlando, FL?



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you are planning to go to the 2013 Snowbird Nationals please click on the image below and click the green *"I'm Going"* button.


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

The count for people going to the 2013 Snowbirds is up to 176! Tell all of your friends about this race by clicking on one of the *Facebook*, *Twitter*, or *LinkedIn* icons at the top right corner of the page below. Click on the pic below to go to that page.


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

ae novak proto


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

The count is climbing fast! Keep 'em coming! Click on the green "I'm Going" button in the pic below.


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

Which of these classes are you going to race in?

*TOURING AMATEUR 17.5*
*TOURING STOCK 17.5*
*TOURING SUPER STOCK 13.5*
*TOURING MODIFIED*
*1/12th GTP STOCK 17.5*
*1/12th GTP SUPER STOCK 13.5*
*1/12th GTP MODIFIED*
*WORLD GT 13.5*
*U.S. VINTAGE TRANS AM*
*FORMULA 1 - EXPO*
*OVAL 1/12th SUPER STOCK 13.5*
*OVAL SPORTSMAN TRUCK 17.5*
*OVAL STOCK CAR 17.5*
*OVAL STOCK SPEC 13.5*
*OVAL SUPER STOCK 13.5*
*OVAL MODIFIED 10.5*
*OVAL PRO MODIFIED*
*OVAL OUTLAW TRUCK 13.5*
*OVAL SK CAR 17.5*
*OVAL LEGENDS - EXPO*


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

..........


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

The count is up to *363* and still rolling! Click on the green "*I'm Going*" button below if you are planning to go to the Snowbirds this year.


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

Still not too late to plan to come and be part of *the largest race in the world!*


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

........


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

To see a printable copy of the 2013 Snowbirds Rules (in PDF Format) *Click Here.*

It looks like the *"I'm Going"* counter is about to reach *500*!


----------



## wwddww34 (Dec 27, 2012)

*The 19th Annual Snowbirds is in the books*

This was my 1st Snowbirds event I ever attended and it was simply amazing! Thank you Mike Boylan and crew for making it such an awesome event! Also thank you Mike for accommodating the World Record Youngest Driver (4 yr. old Hayden Nano) who raced one lap with his Lightning McQueen car just before the start of the Touring Modified A-Main. That was great!

Click here --> *http://www.rccarcal.com/2013_Snowbird_Nats/Road_Course_Results.pdf* to see all race results for the Road Course classes.

Click here --> *http://www.rccarcal.com/2013_Snowbird_Nats/Snowbirds_Oval_Results.pdf* to see all race results for the Oval classes.


----------

